# Where are the Carr amps in pro circles?



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Carr amps are really well regarded... but you don’t see a lot of working musicians using them... and certainly no rock stars... why is this?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Get big, get endorsement?


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

This guy is a famous studio musician (Muscle Shoals I believe) and a hell of a player. Good story on this video about “trying to get an endorsement amp” from Carr.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Jorma Kaukonen was using them the last couple times that I saw Hot Tuna. Can't remember seeing them on any other big stages.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Sounds good. Some of the Carr models are quite heavy for their output. Must be sporting some pretty heavy iron perhaps...


----------



## Joel Poirier (Dec 5, 2019)

It’s kind of strange, most artist will use what they really like even though they don’t have an endorsement...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I think Ian Thornley and Big Wreck had a way better sound before the Suhr sponsorship.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Grant Siemens (Corb Lund) uses them I believe. This is from awhile back.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

jb welder said:


> Grant Siemens (Corb Lund) uses them I believe. This is from awhile back.


That guys such a monster. Underated band for sure.

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Get big, get endorsement?


Joe Walsh and Brad Paisely play Dr Z amps and don't get paid endorsements. 
As great as Carr amps are due to the saturated market of boutique amps they are just ordinary. Yes they have amazing build quality and sound fantastic but so does Tone King, Bruno, Victoria, Matchless, Bad Cat, Top Hat, etc, etc. The list goes on and on. I'm sure there are some famous people playing Carr you just don't hear much about it and they probably aren't paid. These builders are small great quality products with not enough margin to pay endorsements.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Joel Poirier said:


> It’s kind of strange, most artist will use what they really like even though they don’t have an endorsement...


I remember back in the 80's Kim Mitchell had a paid endoresment with Lado for their Hawk guitars. Seen him in concert and he didn't play one.


----------



## Al S (Mar 14, 2006)

Bill Frisell bill frisell carr sportsman - Bing video


----------



## Magnets & Melodies (Aug 12, 2021)

Billy Gibbons (Raleigh), Keith Richards (Skylark), Ed King (RIP.. Mercury V, Rambler), Joe Perry (Mercury V), Nick Valensi (Slant 6V)...

Are ZZ Top, Rolling Stones, Lynard Skynard, Aerosmith and The Strokes not big enough for you?


----------

